# Hida scan Results



## 13565 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi all, I was hoping for some input about my Hida scan results I recieved today. I have been having abdominal pain almost two years now with the last month being the worst. The pain is very crampy and intense in the middle of where my ribcage forms its "V" in the center and also some LUQ pain.I had an endoscopy,Colonostopy, GB ultra sound,Many docters and many wrong diagnosis's.I was told it was IBS and acid reflux disease. Well anyways I finally found a digestive specialist who wanted me to have a Hida scan and guess what my percentage was after over an hour of waiting for my gall bladder to release its bile after the cck injection? They told me it was 0 percent they said nothing exited the gall bladder so i guess i wasnt nuts. My only question is being i only talked to my docters nurse for the results : I assume the gall bladder has to come out with a 0 percentage Hida scan score. Any comments to help me out here and by the way my GB had "NO" stones so what the heck is up with it?


----------



## 16124 (Oct 21, 2005)

I am a 43-year-old male who has suffered for over 20 years from what doctors have diagnosed as gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD). I have nearly-continual pain in my stomach--right below my ribcage / xiphoid process (the "V" area), general bowel disomfort, and continually changing bowel movement patterns (don't ask). Some doctors have also suggested irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and other things... I have been able to control most symptoms pretty well with acid products: Prilosec, Zantac, Nexium, etc.Within the last 2 months, however, I have had at least 3 significant pain-panic episodes. In retrospect, I realize that for the past 3 years, I have been being awakened at night with these same episodes, but I thought they were nightmaresâ€¦ Family History: Momâ€”2003, Severe pancreatitis and cholecystitisâ€¦with gallbladder removal. Sister #1â€”2003, GI problems, â€œcleanâ€ abdominal ultrasound, subsequent Hidascan revealed severe gallbladder diseaseâ€¦gallbladder removed. Sister #2â€”2004, GI problems, â€œinconclusiveâ€ abdominal ultrasound, subsequent Hidascan revealed gallbladder diseaseâ€¦gallbladder removed. Sister #3â€”2004, minor history of GI problems, sudden gallbladder attack, emergency surgery for gallbladder removal. Both Sister #1 and Sister #3 have children that have had their gallbladders removed (both at under age 20).I have visited the ER numerous times and have taken the GI cocktail--the doctor has even prescribed Magic Mouthwash for my everyday use (itâ€™s the same as the GI cocktail that they give you in the ER--main ingredient is Novocaine or Lydocaine or somesuch...).My most recent â€œflareâ€ has a LONG arc, so briefly:Saturday, August 27, 2005, 1:30 am: Vacationing in Wyomingâ€”First significant pain-panic syndrome event. Woke in the middle of the night with chest pain and tightness. I felt like I could not get enough air. Friends drove me 90 minutes down the mountain to ER. I thought I was a goner. I was saying my â€œgoodbyes.â€ Really horrible. They checked my oxygen, which was at 95% (very good), but couldnâ€™t determine if anything else was going on. When all was said and done, ER gave me a GI cocktail for esophageal pain and Meclizine for vertigo. Nothing for the panic. Flew home. After four days, I was pretty much back to myself (except for not knowing what the ^%$#### was going onâ€¦).Felt pretty normal untilâ€¦Sunday, October 16, 2005, 12:30 am: Began feeling onset of pain-panic syndrome. Went to ER Saturday night/Sunday morning with increasing vertigo/disorientation/anxiety/pain. Was given GI cocktail for GI pain and Meclizine for vertigo. Abdominal ultrasound came back "clean."Monday, October 17, 2005, 11:00 am: Went to follow-up Dr. appointment. Starting sinking into what I had by now started to refer to as a â€œpain-panic syndrome.â€ Dr. did an EKG, thought he found something suspicious. I was sent to the hospital via ambulance. I received sublingual (under the tongue) nitroglycerin twice for suspicious heart findings. Felt significantly better after receiving nitro and oxygen. Admitted for 24-hour Chest Observation. All day and overnight, underwent EKGs and blood tests every four hoursâ€”ALL came back negative (which is good)â€”showing NO cardiac problems. Tuesday, October 18, 2005, 11:45 am: Discharged from hospital and went to appointment with Gastro surgeon with whom I had worked previously (I work in Medical). I asked him if he would order me a Hidascan, because I didnâ€™t trust that the previous abdominal ultrasounds were sufficientâ€¦ He is a specialist who performs a surgery called a Nissen Fundoplicationâ€”repairs hiatal hernia and stops GERD. His office started scheduling me for all the preoperative tests for the Nissen. He said he would be happy to order a Hidascan.The rest of Tuesday and Wednesday I was at home trying to relax. Upon discharge from the hospital, they did give me some Ativan (Lorazepam) 1 mg to help stop the anxietyâ€”which they had been giving me during my hospital stay. They also increased my stomach meds. I am now taking Prilosec OTC 20 mg twice a day plus a Zantac (Ranitidine) 300 mg before bed for GERD. I am continuing the Meclizine 25 mg (as needed) for the vertigo / dizziness / disorientation. I am trying not to use the Magic Mouthwash too muchâ€”it does get rid of the pain pretty quickly, but I think it starts to mask some of the other symptoms which starts causing problemsâ€¦ I have had some mild headaches, for which I have been effectively taking Acetaminophen (e.g., Tylenolâ€¦), because it is stomach-safe. Not very hungry--really watching what I eat: hard-boiled egg, banana, string cheese, clear broth...Thursday, October 20, 2005, 11:00 am: Went to hospital Radiology / Nuclear Medicine (Nuc Med) department for Hidascan. Really nice tech. Pretty uneventful. Laid still on table for one hour. After an hour, a different tech came inâ€”he was awful. He did not introduce himself. He just said, â€œWell, I guess weâ€™re doneâ€¦â€ Then he asks me, â€œAre we supposed to take your IV out?â€ WTF DOES THAT MEAN? I wanted to scream at him, â€œARENâ€™T YOU SUPPOSED TO KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING?â€ I asked if they were going to do the second part of the test (the CCK? / Emptying? portion). He said that â€œtheyâ€ (whoever THEY are, since THEY are not HIM) had sufficient pictures from the first part of the test. He took out the IV and I got far away from him quickly.Home. Nap. Awake. Feeling okay. Finally able to eat a little bit more: chicken salad sandwich. Yay. Watched some TV. At bedtime, I had to adjust all my nighttime meds over the course of about an hour, in order to avoid the syndrome. Slept until noon on Fridayâ€¦YAY!Friday, October 21, 2005, 3:00 pm: My significant other is home from work. We had nice oatmeal-and-toast lunch. Meclizine is keeping me vertigo-free, although I am still experiencing brain-lagâ€¦ Talked with Dr.â€™s office today to ###### that, although it is sometimes supposed to be vomit-inducing, I didnâ€™t get to do the second part of the Hidascan test. They said that Nuc Med said the Hidascan was "normal," showing no disease... I told them (especially after I read danwatts post above) that I want them to do the second part of the test. They are my advocates and are calling Nuc Med to research / complainâ€¦So, as it stands right now:Waiting to see if I am supposed to do the second part of the Hidascan.Starting properative tests for Nissen Fundoplication (to hopefully cure the GERD)Tuesday, October 25: Upper GIWednesday, October 26: Gastric Emptying StudyWednesday, November 2: Esophageal Manometry/Motility StudyThursday, November 3: Upper Endoscopy with Bravo/pH StudyNo surgery scheduled yet, for either cholecystectomy (gallbladder removal) or Nissen (hiatal hernia repair / GERD cure), but we will seeâ€¦ Thank you for letting my share my story. I would be happy to discuss the bit that I know about Nissen fundoplication with anyone, please email me at frenchfry10###hotmail.com.


----------

